# I'm impressed with my N.A. 350Z Performance Model!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

For being N.A. I have to say that the 350Z is a helluva performer. I am more than impressed with the power and quickness of my 350Z. 

C1


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't have one, but I test drove one. It was the enthusiast model, and damn, i was pretty blown away. It was the first car I had ever driven with over 200hp. So you can imagine the first impression I got.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its a pretty decent car.. its gonna be even sicker with a twin turbo set up.. i heard they were making one for the 350z


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I can say the same for my Altima...and it's stock!


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

yea ive seen a GReddy turbo kit for the new 350z although i havent heard anything about it being stock turboed.. but hey that would kick ass.. as for getting one.. my dad was planning on buying one but i talked him out of it because i noticed that the new RX8 is better in performance.. no offense to everyone here but ive always liked rx7's... so just that 2 rotor NA 1.3 liter making 250 HP.. jus blows me away... hehe..


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *yea ive seen a GReddy turbo kit for the new 350z although i havent heard anything about it being stock turboed.. but hey that would kick ass.. as for getting one.. my dad was planning on buying one but i talked him out of it because i noticed that the new RX8 is better in performance.. no offense to everyone here but ive always liked rx7's... so just that 2 rotor NA 1.3 liter making 250 HP.. jus blows me away... hehe.. *


Yeah...but it looks like crap (RX-8)
Don't get me wrong, I think the rotary is an awesome engine and the 50/50 weight makes it handle great. I just wish they made a better exterior.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I thought the RX-8 was a bit slower than the 350Z. I'm not sure about the RX-8's acceleration numbers, but I know that the torque and HP curves very much resemble the S2000's. I don't like that kind of power very much. The 350Z wins it for me with all the low-end torque. 5.4 sec. 0-60 baby!


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

Zwutumean said:


> *Yeah...but it looks like crap (RX-8)
> Don't get me wrong, I think the rotary is an awesome engine and the 50/50 weight makes it handle great. I just wish they made a better exterior. *


 Car looks just fine to me... the only thing that bothers me are those rear suicide doors that they have...


----------

